# Interior glass cleaning



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Over the years, I've tried everything to clean the inside of cars windows. everything I've tried has either streaked, smeared or just not worked. 

I now dont bother using anything except a clean cloth when the grey film on the inside of the windscreen gets too much. Side windows, pah!

So, what's the product that gets the best results for you? Possibly more important, what's your technique!?


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

autosmart glass clear small amount so the cloth dont get saturated and create smears.more is not always better.


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I've always cleaned the windows with an old rag and cheap glass cleaner. Never had any problems. 

I'm not sure that's the best advice on this forum though


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

I've just got myself some 20/20 glass clear in the aerosol cans and they are superb with no streaks


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Showshine said:


> I've just got myself some 20/20 glass clear in the aerosol cans and they are superb with no streaks


bet it works out more exspensive though:thumb:.i get giddy with aerosols same with blast half a tin gets wasted in a car.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

This has worked for me in the past...

Grubby window, inside hasn't been cleaned in months.

Clean, damp (out of the washing machine) cotton tea towel - did the first wipe with that, quite hard, keep turning to a clean side - once you've got 99% off...

Clean/New MF cloth - short nap - maybe one very light spray of glass cleaner (ag fast glass) and buff the glass. If the glass is too 'grabby' on the cloth, a tiny bit more glass cleaner.

Yes, any glass cleaner will do - but some do flash off the glass too quickly, some don't clean, some smell bad etc.

It's the old wet cloth, dry cloth technique, but the old tea towel was cotton, rough as hell cloth (when dry) but just destroyed anything on the glass when it was damp. I always need to finish with a clean/new cloth to pick up any cross contamination though.

(don't recommend this on anything tinted etc)


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Showshine said:


> I've just got myself some 20/20 glass clear in the aerosol cans and they are superb with no streaks


Same here no matter what i used i always used to find a smear but since using this they are smear free:thumb:

wonder if it strips any protection applyd to the window before.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Trick is to use two towels, one that actually cleans with a product, then the second removes any smears/residue left. Result, perfectly clean, streak and smear free glass.


----------



## pete5570 (Jun 11, 2010)

AG fast glass does the trick.


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I've got some CG glass cleaner - works pretty well but not as good as AG Glass Polish.

But it is good for just a quick clean up


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

I always found Glass ploish worked better than cleaner. I felt as if the cleaners would just move the dirt around on the glass whereas the polish clung to the dirt and removed it once buffed off.

But with a corrected technic (one cloth to apply, one to buff) i reckon i could get the same results with a cleaner.


----------



## Geordie_1982 (Jun 12, 2010)

Same as Gaz W said 2 cloths i use autojoy glass cleaner it smells strong and is cheap and does the job well. Spray on one cloth and wipe on window then buff off with other cloth :thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

AG fast glass is my go to at the mo. Used it years ago and didn't get on with it, found it really streaky, but now realise I was using too much, less is definitely more. Tried the 3M aerosol recently, good stuff but think the fast glass has the edge. Also use IPA 1:1 to good effect


----------



## kamaran (Aug 31, 2010)

3M Glass cleaner - tried it yesterday, foams and cleans amazingly well. On of the most impressive car products I have ever used


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Have to say I used AG glass cleaner and found it pretty crap!


----------



## blackcossiestu (Jul 28, 2010)

I just use the wifes Mr Muscle, along with two glass MF cloths ie one on one off....seems to leave a nice smear free finish though. What causes that greyish film to appear on the inside of car glass, is it the seat sponge deteriorating that causes it or some thing?


----------



## Jonboy8 (Jun 25, 2010)

Windsheild Wonder Bonnet with just water. Works a treat. (Google It).


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Jonboy8 said:


> Windsheild Wonder Bonnet with just water. Works a treat. (Google It).


I bought 1 of these the other day for a quid to reach into where the window and dash meet on the gf's civic. Very handy product but DOES NOT work with just water as suggested


----------



## chopper602 (Sep 19, 2007)

Citrus Bling does the job for me - diluted 2:1 in a spray bottle, spray on, wipe off, then turn cloth over to give final polish. Great stuff, 'cos it's so versatile.
:thumb:


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

carplan glass cleaner from asda, £2 best I've ever used, no smearing!


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

I've tried A LOT of interior glass cleaners. Never found anything as good as Eimann Fabrik Clear Vision II. I get mine from PB.

Spray this on the glass - 1 spray per side window is fine, 2 for the front/rear screen.
Wipe with a clean MF the turn and buff with the same MF.
It takes a few seconds per window.
It leaves no streaks.
It makes mincemeat of heavily soiled windscreens and even dog drool covered side windows.

I doubt if I'm 10% through my bottle and I've had it over a year.

Fantastic stuff.

Quick, easy, cheap, streak free & it works!


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

mate uses wizz glass cleaner from pound shop swears its a great product will be some myself for £1.00


----------



## paf291x (Sep 9, 2010)

I use two MF cloths spray with glass cleaner and use first cloth then use dry second cloth to polish.......:thumb:


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Not had any problems with AG Fast Glass here...


----------



## danrkelly (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm going to try de-ionised water in a clean spray bottle as suggested by the window cleaner. Just wipe off with a fresh MF cloth. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Belleair302 (May 9, 2007)

My favourite is 'rubbing alcohol' more commonly known as iso-propyl alcohol, propan-2-ol. It has many uses but when mixed with distilled water is the best glass cleaner available.

Einszett also have an outstanding glass cleaner and spray too.


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

I saw in Tesco's Stardrops have a glass cleaner, if it's anything like their apc it's going to be hard to beat.

Currently I'm using Megs NXT. Best smelling glass cleaner I've used and is streak free, as it promises. I can get it for £5. I wouldn't pay the £10+delivery one or two traders on here sell it for.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I use fast glass then ag glass polish,as said above use two cloths one for applying and one for buffing
If you use the second one to much you can get fibres from the cloth on screen


----------



## NickC84 (Sep 2, 2010)

So after reading all the posts I need to use 2 clothes and less is more when using any product. Do I spray the cloth and then clean the glass, or spray the glass directly, but doesnt it then go all over your dashboard?

Cheers


----------



## SootyNicko (Nov 11, 2006)

I've used AG Glass Polish on the insides of a pretty bad screen and it came up great. I used the polish so I didn't spray the fast glass all over the dash.

When I use fast glass outside I spray a little on the window and spread with one cloth and then buff again with a dry clean cloth to a streak free finish. You could do exactly the same on the inside.

I use cloths with a very short pile, I can't remember the name but I got them from asda and they are glass cloths.


----------



## Jason M5 (Jul 15, 2010)

I use the Brilliant range of glass cleaner,as the name says it is brilliant.


----------



## VeeDubEuro (Aug 31, 2009)

:driver:IPA and newspaper i do it for the house windows too... although i tend to get slightly high from the fumes... and i live in a flat.... not good




VeeDUb:wave:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2010)

Watch the IPA on certain things - Such as wing mirror glass, someone (who shall remain nameless) borrowed my IPA and sprayed it on the glass on their wing mirror and it stripped the anti-reflective coating right off from around the sides. That will teach them for borrowing it.

I don't think it provides an end solution to glass cleaning really, as it has no detergent in it for starters and can't tackle water based stains properly.

Defined reflections brought up an important point that using a 2nd microfibre to buff heavily is more often than not going to result in fibres transferring onto the glass. Then you have to start all over again.


----------



## NickC84 (Sep 2, 2010)

I wonder if I have been using too much then. I have tried AG Fast Glass and Invisible Glass and all show smudges ans smears when the sun hits the glass the next day at the right angle.

I uses blue paper towel to clean the windows and then a dry piece to buff and I find MF cloths cling to the glass and its hard to move it.

So should I try very little cleaner and my current technique? Do you spray the glass or the cloth?


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

See http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=190525


----------



## NickC84 (Sep 2, 2010)

OK, so that says use a cloth and spray directly onto the glass. I will try that tonight.

I think my main problem has been that I am using way to much cleaner and wetting the glass to much. One spray each side of the screen and then 2 cloths.


----------



## squeal (Mar 3, 2006)

Best and i mean best glass product is the crl aerosol from cr laurence range.i have used everything from water with drop of fairy to car specific glass cleaning liquids and aerosol products along with awkward glass creams.the crl just bites through anything,with only one mf you would be amazed.Heard people raving about 3M aerosol,but another good glass aerosol cleaner is nielsens crystal brite foam,it has been reformulated recently and is a good car based product,however crl wins over anything i have ever used.sorry for the rant!!


----------



## Jim Lucier (Mar 27, 2010)

Recently tried Meguiar's NXT glass cleaner with stunning results (the bottle carries a "streak-free finish guarantee"). Used with a microfiber by spraying product on the towel and slowly applying in a circular motion on the inside glass surface until dry. For the first time I do not have those annoying early morning streaks driving into the rising sun.
My wife discovered that it is the best product to clean the mirrors in the house (she has a large arsenal of glass cleaners). I had to buy a second spray bottle for the house. Try it, you will be impressed.


----------

